# Was Confussed



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Woke up Christmas morning and was scanning the internet
Then later in the afternoon both our lab tops had no internet
Couldn't fingure it out for the life of me
It took a day and my bother in-law to finally figure it out
Beleive it or not it was the young lad's new (Spy Gear Video Remote-Controll Car) was blocking the signal
everytime we had it was in the same room









Don


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

I just got rid of some Netgear equipment at the church for the same, identical reason. Now it's entirely LinkSys Wireless N (WRT150N) and we have no problems.









Take Care,

Tripp


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

TrippHammer said:


> I just got rid of some Netgear equipment at the church for the same, identical reason. Now it's entirely LinkSys Wireless N (WRT150N) and we have no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have just stopped everyone from playing with their remote-control cars during the sermons.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

We have had Wireless router problems for a while here at our house. Even though I could connect to the router but I would not get any internet continuity, just get that error that says can't connect to the page. I would have to do a factory default reset and set it back up and it would work OK. It would last a a month or so then do it a again. Then It was doing it every week and them several times a day until today I bought a new router and now alls well. I had a Linksys and the new router is a Linksys too. The old one ran for several years without any problems so I didn't mind getting a another one. My Mother In law has a Netgear and I hate it, it is very temperamental and not east to setup and it will not work at all if her Microwave is running.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I just installed a new Linksys 802.11N wireless at home too. Works great but....any old laptops running 11B or 11A won't connect to it. The Linksys is only backwards compatible to 11G. The Wife's work laptop was our first victim. But still, you can just plug the oldies in with an ethernet cable and still connect. Just gotta stay "on leash"


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

California Jim said:


> Works great but....any old laptops running 11B or 11A won't connect to it. The Linksys is only backwards compatible to 11G. The Wife's work laptop was our first victim. But still, you can just plug the oldies in with an ethernet cable and still connect. Just gotta stay "on leash"


Jim, for $13 + shipping, you can cut the leash --> Geeks.com


----------



## fl_diesel (Feb 15, 2006)

Don, I am glad you said something. My son got the same car for Christmas, I haven't used my laptop yet with him running the car.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> I just got rid of some Netgear equipment at the church for the same, identical reason. Now it's entirely LinkSys Wireless N (WRT150N) and we have no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should have just stopped everyone from playing with their remote-control cars during the sermons.








[/quote]
LOL!









Interesting that these two items share similar frequencies. Something to remember for the future. Thanks for the tip, Don.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear you got that figured out.....

another major problem child is the microwave. This would kill you connection during the time it was on. People wouldn't put 2-and-2 together...and just thought the laptop lost connection for a while. This was during the "A" and "B" days...now that we are on "G" and "N" those problems are behind us.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

H2oSprayer said:


> Works great but....any old laptops running 11B or 11A won't connect to it. The Linksys is only backwards compatible to 11G. The Wife's work laptop was our first victim. But still, you can just plug the oldies in with an ethernet cable and still connect. Just gotta stay "on leash"


Jim, for $13 + shipping, you can cut the leash --> Geeks.com
[/quote]

Sweet! Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

California Jim said:


> Works great but....any old laptops running 11B or 11A won't connect to it. The Linksys is only backwards compatible to 11G. The Wife's work laptop was our first victim. But still, you can just plug the oldies in with an ethernet cable and still connect. Just gotta stay "on leash"


Jim, for $13 + shipping, you can cut the leash --> Geeks.com
[/quote]

Sweet! Thanks








[/quote]

If you get one of these...please post a review.


----------

